# New Lezyne SuperDrive XL won't turn on



## Tin Pot (19 Sep 2015)

Am I doing something wrong?

Arrived Thursday, plugged into iPhone plug, charged all Friday, and another three hours on Saturday green light flashing indicating charging.

Doesn't get to continuous green light.

Hold down power button for 2 seconds to turn on, nothing happens.


----------



## vickster (19 Sep 2015)

Send it back? Ive never had an issue with micro drive ones. 

But before doing so...Maybe charge from a laptop? Plug compatibility can be hit and miss (my back up battery pack only charges from laptop)


----------



## Yazzoo (19 Sep 2015)

Mine (macro/micro not quite the same) flashes for ages if I plug in to a wall adaptor. If I charge it from the laptop its done much quicker - no idea why, I thought it'd be the other way round


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Send it back? Ive never had an issue with micro drive ones.
> 
> But before doing so...Maybe charge from a laptop? Plug compatibility can be hit and miss (my back up battery pack only charges from laptop)



Tried charging from my old MacBook Air this morning, still flashes green but no dice getting it on.

Interestingly the green light flashes when plugged in, even with the battery removed...


----------



## Brandane (20 Sep 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> Mine (macro/micro not quite the same) flashes for ages if I plug in to a wall adaptor. If I charge it from the laptop its done much quicker - no idea why, I thought it'd be the other way round


My macro drive does this too. No idea what the problem could be with TinPot's light though, sounds like the battery isn't taking a charge.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Sep 2015)

i had a micro one do that. out of warranty so canned it. i must be stupid because i replaced it with an identical unit, which luckily appears to be somewhat more resilient…


----------

